

The Genius Who Perished on Flight 11 - wallflower
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201308/the-genius-who-perished-flight-11

======
rbrown46
___On another occasion, Lewin called Linux, which made servers in North
Carolina, to say Akamai needed around 1,000 servers in four weeks. The company
said such a large order wasn’t possible; they needed more time. Instead of
pleading with them, Lewin sent them an e-mail to confirm a deadline of four
weeks. That night, he went to the hardware store and bought tool kits, flew to
North Carolina with some of his best engineers, and showed up to work at Linux
the next morning. A baffled employee said, “Sir, who are you here to see?”
Lewin replied: “I’m not here to see anyone; I’m here to build servers.” Within
four weeks, he’d helped Linux construct more than 1,000 new servers._ __

Linux. Right.

------
gxespino
I think I read somewhere that he was actually the first person to die on
flight 11.

